# French Vets charges.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone have their dogs injected against piroplasmosis, which is caused by a tick found in hot countries ? The normal tick treatment does not work.
We have done for many years now, since Sadie died a week after a trip to France. I took them both to the vet yesterday and the price has shot up, I have nothing to compare it against so I am hoping that someone else can suggest how much we should be paying.
The vaccine is not available in the UK or I would have them treated there.


----------

